# North Carolina Working Line Breeders



## cheygrondin (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello everyone!

My name is Cheyenne and I am currently looking for working line breeders in NC. I have thus far emailed two Schutzhund club trainers and one has not responded to me and the other breeds puppies of his own and I need unbiased opinions. I am looking for a sable male with a high drive as I plan to go far in training him. However, I also need a dog with an "off" switch because I work at a dog boarding facility and the dog will be in constant contact with strange dogs and people almost every single day. Socialization at a young age should be the key factor in this but alas I am finding out I do not know as much about German Shepherds as I thought I did. I am 19 years old and very active so besides the training aspect the dog will be my best hiking/running buddy. 

I am also very interested in the "smaller" breeders but they are so hard to find sometimes. That is why I came here!

I want to get a puppy in the beginning of 2017 going into March. I would rather not wait forever on a waiting list, if possible. 

Thank you so much everyone! I look forward to sharing my journey with you all! :wub:

Cheyenne


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I can't help you in your search, but welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hate the term "high" drive. Which drive do you want "high"? Look for balanced drives so you don't have a monster either in prey or aggression. These dogs need to be able to switch back and forth in drives.

The very best thing you can do is contact the clubs and ask to come watch the dogs. You will learn more about the breed and what is desirable. You will learn about the sport. AND you will find dogs you like. Then you can pursue those breeders.

Waiting lists for good breeders are just a fact of life. There are no short cuts. You might get lucky and a puppy might become available but for the most part, you research and you wait.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

First off - puppies are not produced to order....mother nature decides when the females come in heat and probably you would be wise to drop that time requirement....

I have heard good things about several dogs who are being used as studs in NC - and one is a half brother to one of my females who is the mother of my Lynx who is very very very nice in IPO work and very balanced...I believe he is in the Piedmont club and owned by the TD....the dog is by Django haus Jurjim and I have seen other progeny and grandprogeny of both Django and his sire and would recommend a pup with those lines for the sport 


Lee


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Can you be a little more specific about the type of dog you're looking for. High drive can mean many things. We all have different ideas of what high drive is. What I think is high drive, you could think is low drive and so on. I also recommend not starting out with the color of the dog you want first. A lot of breeders will turn you away just for that. Finding the right match in terms of temperament, drives and everything else comes before color. Happy hunting.


----------



## cheygrondin (Nov 16, 2016)

I apologize for using a general term for a drive. Like I said, I do not know as much about the breed as I once thought I did. Many of the breeders classify their own dogs as low or high drives so that's why I used the term in a general way. 

I very much like the suggestion of going out to the club and observing. I am a bit of the shy type and feel like I would be an outsider but if it helps me to find the perfect dog then so be it. 

I would like a clear-headed dog that is eager to please and intelligent. These are my own desires. I would have no idea what traits or types of drives makes a dog ideal for schutzhund. This is where I have much more researching to do. 

Thank you for your help thus far!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

cheygrondin said:


> I apologize for using a general term for a drive. Like I said, I do not know as much about the breed as I once thought I did. Many of the breeders classify their own dogs as low or high drives so that's why I used the term in a general way.
> 
> I very much like the suggestion of going out to the club and observing. I am a bit of the shy type and feel like I would be an outsider but if it helps me to find the perfect dog then so be it.
> 
> ...


Here's some stuff to read about the different drives and working them:
Schutzhund Village

The biggest thing to look for goes along with what you said, clear headed. Its the solid nerves. You can find drivey dogs easy enough. Its the balance Jax mentioned and good nerves. Watching training, you'll see the difference.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not that it's a general term but I think it's a misunderstood term. 

How far are you from Andrews, SC? there is a great seminar there Dec 3/4 that you could audit. Not sure the charge for that seminar to watch. 

Arthur Collins is in Dunn, NC. Super nice guy. Very open and friendly. His wife is just as nice. Try that club if you are close.

Twin Beech is in Stoney Point, NC. Chet Roberts is a great guy. Has a litter mate to my dog. 

I'm sure either of these clubs will make you feel at home


----------

